# Sculpting the Dead Mouth



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I posted the second in a series of videos showing how to sculpt a zombie head. This is the 2nd installment called "Sculpting the Dead Mouth". Check it out on youtube, and if you like it, come by my blog for more how-to fun.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on the sculpting, and I stopped by your blog to see what your working on. The skull, and all of your props, are awesome.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Great job lov your work


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent work. Kudos for showing us how you do it. That was awesome to watch. You've got some serious talent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're right - I totally like it


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff DC....thanks


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Your work is amazing.. thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Excellent work! Love the fimo teeth


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The King of the Yucky Heads strikes again! As ever, DC, I'm in awe of your work!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work DC. 

If you dont mind my asking, What are you using for eyeballs?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks like roll-on deodorant balls


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great tut DC. Did you cast that skull as well?


----------

